# Price Of Nvidia And Ati Graphic Cards In Delhi



## ASH_DSG (Aug 30, 2006)

*Graphic Cards In Delhi*

HI Friends,
I Have a Mobo With 8x agp slot agp 3.0 (1.5v) can u tell me the graphic cards sutable for this mobo to play games and to do multimedia projects.
Can u tell me the graphic cars that should I buy which has atleast 128 mb memory can u tell me the price of these graphic cards in Delhi Nvidia(5200 to 6600gt) or ATI(9600 to x800) with company name that support d3d and opengl also thanku. I'll be waiting for your reply.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

I need the price and availiblity of the 7600GS AGP as well


----------



## ASH_DSG (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone Can Tell Me Plz. The Prices Of Graphic Cards In Delhi Ok Bye


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

Leadtek has released AGP version of 7600GT nd GS. Go for one.
Go for 7 series as its only gamin card to support all openGL 2.0 extensions unlike 6 series nd older 5series. The other cards supporting even more OpenGL extensions r quadro series which has steep price. OpenGL is very important in 3D modelling nd animation.
7 series is gr8 for gamin first of all.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 21, 2006)

Budget?
7 series need  not be great for gaming. In fact ATi X1kkk are better for the high end segment and low end segment is anyways not gr8 for gaming nor is the mainstream for that matter. But relativly, ATi wins nVidia on stock mainstream and performance mainstream perforamnce but might loose after overclock, especially the case with 7900GT and 1800XT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

Dun know the prices of new AGP GF 7 cards but the prices of PCIE cards are:
6600GT: 6.5k
7600GS: 7k
7300GS: 3.5k
7300GT: 5~5.5k
7600GT: 10~11k
all these are prices of good brands like XFX, or Asus nd MSI.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 21, 2006)

man..
check out

npithub.com

official nehru place website


----------

